
Airbnb will start designing houses in 2019 - jameshk
https://www.fastcompany.com/90271599/exclusive-airbnb-will-start-designing-houses-in-2019
======
watson
Interesting that the word "hotels" is not mentioned anywhere in the article ;)

------
jameshk
See also: [https://samara.com/backyard](https://samara.com/backyard)

